# To make the BM mkIII's or not to? Choice is yours.



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I sent out a newsletter about this, but I'm curious as to what you guys think.

I can hold off making the first run of new BM mkIII's to fix the cosmetic issues or I can start production right now. The choice is up to you guys. 

Here are the pics as the driver stands right now:

The BM mkIII can be released as-is quite quickly with the Lexus Pearl White finish in the pictures below. However, fixing the cosmetic issues will take at least another couple of months. The cosmetic issues are the lack of etching on the back plate (our logo and the model will be etched on the backplate), and the "ring" on the diaphragm will be taken care of. However, if we were to rush production, the driver would look exactly as it looks in the following pictures:










Ignore the fingerprints on the diaphragm. It happens when a driver is assembled without being cleaned for shipment.


----------



## bsvrs (May 4, 2009)

Like I said on the SI forums.. Many of us that are limited to shallow subs have been ANXIOUSLY awaiting these babies for toooo long now. I don't think a 2-3 month period just to fix those 2 issues would be worth it.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

is it possible to release some now and work on them at the same time? I know there are minimum build requirements but its just a though


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Since its designed as a shallow mount small box sub, you wouldnt need the back viewable anyway, so they etching is not an issue either way. Who is going to see it ??
I think they look fine. I would start producing them right away.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Since its designed as a shallow mount small box sub, you wouldnt need the back viewable anyway, so they etching is not an issue either way. Who is going to see it ??
> I think they look fine. I would start producing them right away.


I'm with the Capt on this one. These things will primarily be tucked away under/behind seats in boxes where the motor won't be visible anyway. Just make the first run Nick and have the guys at the factory fix those issues for every subsequent run. Don't make me fly back out there!  LOL!

Zach


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

I can see fixing the cosmetics from a company/advertising standpoint and such, gotta make sure people know where the drivers came from even down the road when they are in the hands of their 3rd or 4th owner and such. But from an installed and use standpoint something on the rear of the driver will more then likely 99% of the time only be seen during installation.

I saw build em and get them into the hands of those who have waited VERY anxiously and patiently for them, and at the same time work with the build house to get the future changes into the second batch. Oh and maybe bring back the candy red color too


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

I would tend to lean towards making sure they are properly identified using a permanent label for future installs and product identity. _If you are proud of them, they need to have your name on them._ However, there might be quicker ways to label them than laser etching. I know you are trying to get them out the door quick, and everyone is pissy about them not being out, but don't release them until you are happy with them. Don't let them kid you; the people that are going to buy them the second they come out are probably still going to buy them if you hold off production for another 2 months. But from a marketing standpoint, there is no way I would let a product leave my company without my name on it. There should never be a doubt where that driver came from, and people shouldn't have to ask to find that out.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

jdc753 said:


> I say build em and get them into the hands of those who have waited VERY anxiously and patiently for them, and at the same time work with the build house to get the future changes into the second batch.


Another option is something along these lines, where you simply ID them with a Sharpie or something, and the early-adopters feel like they get a special "first print" while you work on the proper mainstream marketing ID. Especially if you are only hand-drawing 500 or so drivers, it isn't even that much effort for you in house. Make an intern do it. 

Collectible drivers for the people that don't care about perfect etched logos, and by the time the sub gets more widely popular in the mainstream, you will have a shiny laser etch ready to ship. Everybody wins (I think).


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

94VG30DE said:


> Another option is something along these lines, where you simply ID them with a Sharpie or something, and the early-adopters feel like they get a special "first print" while you work on the proper mainstream marketing ID. Especially if you are only hand-drawing 500 or so drivers, it isn't even that much effort for you in house. Make an intern do it.
> 
> Collectible drivers for the people that don't care about perfect etched logos, and by the time the sub get more widely popular in the mainstream, you will have a shiny laser etch ready to ship. Everybody wins (I think).


That sounds like a solid plan too.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Stickers/Labels.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Just make them, we have waited so long, the back of the motor wont be seen anyways, I want acouple now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Just make them, we have waited so long, the back of the motor wont be seen anyways, I want acouple now!!!!!!!!!!


X yes!

i really need 2 of these for the jeep. This is the first shallow 12" design that i have seen that specs out well enough for me to give them a shot. I'm giddy and stuff.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

94VG30DE said:


> Another option is something along these lines, where you simply ID them with a Sharpie or something, and the early-adopters feel like they get a special "first print" while you work on the proper mainstream marketing ID. Especially if you are only hand-drawing 500 or so drivers, it isn't even that much effort for you in house. Make an intern do it.
> 
> Collectible drivers for the people that don't care about perfect etched logos, and by the time the sub gets more widely popular in the mainstream, you will have a shiny laser etch ready to ship. Everybody wins (I think).


This sounds like a good plan, I agree with Zach. 



Nick, I've been begging you for this sub for way too long now. Just make them already. I've got IS300 guys lined up out the door wanting these. The Toyota Tacoma guys are going to **** a brick when I show them this as well. 

At this point I think you should just go for it ASAP and get these things in the hands of some people that will provide you good coverage. You're losing sales because of the long wait time. Put some of these out into our hot little hands and the public will know they are *real* and interest will be reinvigorated. 



PS: Put me on the top of the list please


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Boostedrex said:


> Don't make me fly back out there!  LOL!
> 
> Zach


I see a triangle choke in someone's future.:laugh:


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

And give me the cutout and the outer diameter so I can build an IS300 test box for this thing. I want to get this moving!


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Get one out here to TX. I want to hear them. I want shallow for my car, and am looking at 8s. could be a simple solution here...


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

If you could float a BM out here to the DFW I know at least 10 of us would love to hear it.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

ItalynStylion said:


> If you could float a BM out here to the DFW I know at least 10 of us would love to hear it.


 I would definitely be willing to give an honest review


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

I agree with what has been stated, order them now in the minimum that needs to be, and while the first run is being made, shipped and sold work on fixing those issues for runs 2-?? so those who want them now get them now and those who can wait get the better looking version.


----------



## invinsible (May 4, 2009)

In addition to everyone's input here, I would say go ahead and make a certain batch, view the response on them, if people are happy with what it sounds and are not to worried about the way it looks, it wouldn't really matter in that case. 
But if people demand for some looks too, may be the next batch of production you could improvise with better looks, like piano black finish on the back with etching. With just 3.5" depth, how many would actually put them inverted. Go ahead and make them quick.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

James Bang said:


> Stickers/Labels.


Thats the first thing that came to my mind as well. Good call.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

come on. better halt production and add the proper stickers/etching/chrome to this thing. lets keep this ball from rolling.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

DO IT !


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

very ANT of you.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Nick,

Can we get an update as to what you plan to do now that you've gotten input from us?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Yep. 

I just received an email with new pics and I'm going to hold off and produce the driver once the diaphragm is fixed. The etching is done, so that's not an issue anymore. We should have more pictures of the new tooled up diaphragm next week.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

sundownz said:


> DO IT !


You shut your mouth when you're talking to me!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

so how much extra time will this add?


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> You shut your mouth when you're talking to me!


*laughs*

Mphahampahahhamhapahaha

....

Not working so well, Nick! It sounds like I am playing my speech through a Mag because it sounds like CRAP! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

J/K


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> so how much extra time will this add?


Just a few more weeks. It's no big deal really, as the new thin BM's have been in development for a couple of years now.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Electrodynamic said:


> Just a few more weeks.


Killin me smalls....now I gotta find a way to fend off all the guys who wanted these for even longer.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

cool beans. i voted no earlier. That diaphragm circle would bother me. Dont care much for the etching, but thats for your purpose, which I understand.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

The etching is going to happen and the new diaphragm should be fantastic.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Good news for sure


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

got prices yet fella? Look like a awesome shallow sub,


----------



## Problemhouston (Apr 2, 2009)

Are they still going to be pearl white. My F150 is white and that would make for a good look when installed.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Problemhouston said:


> Are they still going to be pearl white. My F150 is white and that would make for a good look when installed.


Seriously going to reverse mount the subs?


----------



## Problemhouston (Apr 2, 2009)

DAT said:


> Seriously going to reverse mount the subs?


No, plexy window.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Personally too many people make a flat woofer that is okay. If it was me I would focus on a woofer that was tuff. Most of the time these will go in tight places with a chance or messing up the cone. Focus on making a tuff woofer.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

8675309 said:


> Personally too many people make a flat woofer that is okay. If it was me I would focus on a woofer that was tuff. Most of the time these will go in tight places with a chance or messing up the cone. Focus on making a tuff woofer.


IDK, if he can pull off a great sounding shallow I think that is great. From reading reviews and forums most of the current shallow drivers leave things to be desired. I know the JL TW5 has had a lot of people come back and say they don't like the sound or the output. If this can be fixed in the BM that is great, but yes, it should be tough to take abuse in tight spaces.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

8675309 said:


> Personally too many people make a flat woofer that is okay. If it was me I would focus on a woofer that was tuff. Most of the time these will go in tight places with a chance or messing up the cone. Focus on making a tuff woofer.


If you damage our diaphragm you're probably throwing screw drivers at it.  It's going to be durable. 

And yes, the basket is still going to be painted white.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

I say build them! Although this is just because I have watched these for well over a year now and feel the pain of others who have been patiently waiting. I probably wont be able to afford them for a long while at this point, and that is if I decide I really want to switch to them at all.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

This sub has been promised for over a year now and people have been waiting for it. Once its mounted no one will care what is etched where. As long as it sounds good, no one really cares about how it looks. Build it now. I like the limited edition idea - put a sticker on them and give a hand-signed certificate of authenticity and make them a limited edition special. But don't delay. People will stop beleiving anything you say ...


----------

